# Some veggies.



## Steve H (May 23, 2019)

I've gotten quite fond of snacking on homemade pickled peppers. And discovered I was on my last jar. So I got a couple bags of Cubanelles. and a head of cauliflower. Ran low on vinegar so I only did half of the cauliflower.
For the brine I used a 1:1 water and vinegar, 1.5 quarts of each. And a 1/4 cup pickling salt.
A tsp of dill seed, dried minced onion, dried dill. And a couple pinches of fresh dill in each jar. Along with the proper amount of alum.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2019)

Man your turning into a canning machine!!
It all looks awesome!!
Al


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 23, 2019)

Wow those look great!  I can an annual 15-20 jars of salsa every fall.  What is the Alum used for?


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Man your turning into a canning machine!!
> It all looks awesome!!
> Al



Thanks! And thanks for the like. I do enjoy doing this along with the smoking.


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> Wow those look great!  I can an annual 15-20 jars of salsa every fall.  What is the Alum used for?



Alum is used to keep the veggies nice and crisp.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 23, 2019)

Dude - loOove pickled cauliflower.  Yours looks great.  Like!

Sides are just as important as the smoked meat...so glad you posted this.  

Do you pickle them in the house?  How do you handle the smell?


----------



## MeatNeet (May 23, 2019)

Cucumbers can be really refreshing. Especially if they are homemade in a jar. I think Ukrainians and Russians are really good at that.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2019)

Those look great haven't tried the peppers yet. I just popped open some of Al's pickles I did back in January and they were awesome. Still waiting on the asparagus needs a couple more months


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Dude - loOove pickled cauliflower.  Yours looks great.  Like!
> 
> Sides are just as important as the smoked meat...so glad you posted this.
> 
> Do you pickle them in the house?  How do you handle the smell?



Thanks! Yup, pickle in the house. Not much smell really. Other then the boiling vinegar. I keep the range vent on high. Then pour and vacuum seal right away.


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those look great haven't tried the peppers yet. I just popped open some of Al's pickles I did back in January and they were awesome. Still waiting on the asparagus needs a couple more months



Did you vacuum seal the jars? I know with pickles and Cauliflower they are ready in just a few days. I've got to try Asparagus.


----------



## Steve H (May 25, 2019)

Did the rest of the Cauliflower with Jalapenos and red onion. These should have a nice amount of tang.


----------



## Steve H (May 25, 2019)

And I really wanted to know how pickled Asparagus tastes. So I got a small bunch to give it a try. Same method as the other veggies.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 6, 2019)

After letting them sit for about 2 weeks I gave em a try. And, this is another time where I have to ask myself why didn't I do this long ago. They are great!


----------



## xray (Jun 6, 2019)

I love pickled cauliflower. I usually buy the stuff that's neon yellow in the jar. I bet the asparagus was good too.

Did your cauliflower turn purple in the jar with the red onions?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 6, 2019)

xray said:


> I love pickled cauliflower. I usually buy the stuff that's neon yellow in the jar. I bet the asparagus was good too.
> 
> Did your cauliflower turn purple in the jar with the red onions?



They did get a pink tint to them. Still good though.


----------



## xray (Jun 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> They did get a pink tint to them. Still good though.



Oh most definitely! I ask because I make a lot of pickled onions using red onions. The red pickles em pink.


----------

